# Jeff's Pulled Pork Mistake



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm smoking a pork butt this weekend, and I'm considering following "Jeff's Pulled Pork Mistake" method linked here:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/nov-2005...d-recipes.html

I was very pleased with my last one.  But since I've now bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes, I thought I'd give this method a shot.

Anyone else try this???


----------



## triplebq (Apr 8, 2010)

When cooking always have a plan . I never use a pan for my pork as I don't like mine mushy , tender yes but mushy no . I cook my butt to 200 , remove from heat and foil for 1.5 hours for slow cool down . Then I pull it . The only time this method failed was when I used a cry o vac with enhancers . I am sure his way will work but this place has taught me to always use the thermo as a rule . It never lies to me . Last weekend I smoked four 12lb butts for church and they finished in 14.5 hours for three of them , the other one went all the way to the 16 hour mark befire reaching 200 degrees . It's hard to remember mistakes much less re-create one . Just my two cents . Jeff owns this place cause he is good ya know and I respect him but am a creature of doing things with a plan . 

Good Luck and always have a plan with a thermo !


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

That's pretty much how I did it last time.  I think the only thing different this time will be using his rub recipe and serving the sauce on the side, with just a bit of the finishing sauce from SoFlaQuer added to the pulled pork.  You're right; I definitely don't want it mushy.


----------



## dubmike (Apr 8, 2010)

i let a butt go to 207, and i left it wrapped in the cooler for like 6 or so hrs while i was at work, and i won't lie all day i was soo worried that it was going to be messed up. and most definately it was the best pulled pork i ever made.


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 8, 2010)

"The average rooskie dont take a crap without a plan son"!


----------



## caveman (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember that movie.  The Hunt For Red October.  Great movie.

I haven't tried a butt past 195.  The two hundred degree mark seems to be a thing with some people here.  I must try it next.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah I take mine to 200-205.  No foil till the end as I like the bark to much.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 9, 2010)

I do the same, foil at the end after 200 to 205.  Works for me, then use the excess bark (too burnt to add to the pulled) for my wife's Butt Bean recipe.

Give it a try that way - ya got nothin to loose but another experience at smokin!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 9, 2010)

... I agree on the movie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have found the differance between 195 and 205 on the pork is actually noticeable. I used to stop at 195, and sometimes it was still a bit hard to pull the pork well. Once I started going to 205 it made a big differance - much easier to pull, but not mushy.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm trying it tonight. 

I'll let you know tomorrow evening how it turns out.. Gonna put the butt on the smoker in about half an hour.


----------



## ronp (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Mama, that is how I always do my butts and chuckies, except I set the temp at 210' in the MES and go to bed.


----------



## chiligumbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I did my first butt for Easter and followed Jeff mistake to the T.  I had rave reviews, it was so tender it fell apart when I tried to remove it from the pan and not mussy at all.  I would have prefrred more bark but it was excellent.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I did one last night just likes jeff's mistake. It's warming up in the oven right now for dinner. I started it on the smoker last night around 6pm, foiled and into the oven around midnight. Turned off the oven around 7 30 am, pulled around 10 am. 

Yes it was tasty


----------



## ak1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the pics;


----------



## ak1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the finished product. First pic, out of the oven. Second one is all sauced and ready to go.


----------



## wingman (Apr 11, 2010)

I have had nothing but good luck taking mine up to 210 degrees then letting it sit an hour or so before pulling. The meat is very tender and easy to pull. Nice bark even with foiling. Most all the fat is rendered down. I do inject it prior to smoke. Personally I think the higher temp produces better pulled pork. Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------

